# Portage Lakes smackdown!!!



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Got out today, kept 37, mostly perch, medium size, couple of crappie and a handful of nice gills. Probably threw back twice as many as I kept. Great day on the ice!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice job!!!!! hopefully I'll be half as lucky tommrow!


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

swone said:


> View attachment 200503
> View attachment 200505


Was you at nimi


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

swone said:


> View attachment 200503
> View attachment 200505


How thick was the ice got the itch ready to get out


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

it was 2-3, very sketchy, had to spud my way out


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome job man! Way to have the Cojones to do it!


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

swone said:


> it was 2-3, very sketchy, had to spud my way out


 thank you for the report were you actually at portage lakes or one of the surrounding lakes any info appreciated


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow well done. That's a nice haul and you probably didn't have much competition lol


----------



## dg1hunt (Apr 3, 2015)

Where u get bait party line didn't even have worms 2 weeks ago going out soon but need some wax worms n minnows


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

dg1hunt said:


> Where u get bait party line didn't even have worms 2 weeks ago going out soon but need some wax worms n minnows


I got some waxworms at party line today


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Also, Eddies had maggots, minnows and waxworms in a fridge where they count on honesty


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> I got some waxworms at party line today


Yup party line has waxies, maggots, and minnows. Ice is still thin about 2.5-3" 1st osp


----------

